# Stealth Bastard: Tactical Espionage Arsehole



## grit (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome game by a small London game studio.

Cross between super meat boy and metal gear solid... it has a level editor and its free 

http://www.stealthbastard.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

Heh like the name.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh like the name.



Download it play it buy the game they are promoting! They deserve it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Download it play it buy the game they are promoting! They deserve it!



I would but It's Windows only...


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I would but It's Windows only...



What os do you use? if its Linux just run it through WINE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

OSX Lion.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> OSX Lion.



Ohh you're one of *them* 

Sure dont you have a dual boot for using *real* software?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks ace


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Ohh you're one of *them*
> 
> Sure dont you have a dual boot for using *real* software?



Haha! Well I have an old w7 laptop too but it's upon recent use the bastard thing is on its last legs...might be time to pick up a cheapie win lappy.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 8, 2011)

doesn't work for me.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha! Well I have an _*old w7*_ laptop too but it's upon recent use the bastard thing is on its last legs...might be time to pick up a cheapie win lappy.


Hark at you Mr posh!


----------



## grit (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunray said:


> doesn't work for me.



What problem are you having?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2011)

Getting back out of it is a bit shonky, there's no 'press esc to minimize' how the fuck is anyone supposed to play from work?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Hark at you Mr posh!



Hey what can I say I like gadgets and it's always nice to have different platforms on hand.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hey what can I say I like gadgets and it's always nice to have different platforms on hand.


I have different platforms....the truck, the bed, the sofa, the floor....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)




----------

